# EMERGENCY - Valbazen overdose



## ChesapeakeBorn (Sep 30, 2014)

My 15 lb kid just received 1.5 TSP of Valbazen instead of 1.5 CCs!!! That is 6.5 CC more than he should have gotten! What should I do?!?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I just found this dosing information on UltraVetis. If you used the 2.5% drench, then what according to this you should be fine.

Valbazen 2.5% drench has two dose rates:


The Worm dose - in cattle, sheep and goats 2.5 - 5.0mg/kg body weight for controlling roundworms, lungworms and tapeworms.


The Fluke dose - in cattle, sheep and goats 7.5mg/kg body weight for controlling all types of worms including adult liver-flukes.
I understand that there's a pretty wide margin of error for Valbazen in terms of dosing, too. Fiasco Farm lists 75 mg/kg as fatal, so you seem pretty far off from that. Hopefully someone with more experience can chime in.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not sure how much help I can be...but I overdosed a yearling one time with Valbazen. She did have some scouring for a day and then just soft clumpy poop. I would at least be prepared to offer some supportive therapy to the kid in case it scours. Hopefully someone that knows more than me will chime in. Good luck...I hope everything is ok.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Sep 30, 2014)

Just got off the phone with a VMD at the drug company. He calculated that my Oliver received 122 mg/kg. Their toxicity studies show that animals receiving 100mg/kg did fine and one animal receiving 200 mg/kg had adverse effects. I blended up some fish tank charcoal and drenched him with it repeatedly. Hoping for the best.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

A girl down the road from me just did the same thing last week. She measured out teaspoons instead of cc's. A mutual friend of ours called me to help her. I went over there two days in a row last week and the only ones that seemed to have any issues were the goats that were older. (I think they were 8/9 years old) they had scours for a few days so she drenched them several times a day with electros and kept green foods in front of them at all times but other than that no one had any issues. 

Someone gave her the dosing off Facebook to dose in teaspoons. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the support!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm glad you got a concrete answer! I hope he doesn't have any adverse effects.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The goats that she had that had the scours she picked up from a dairy farm. They were in pretty bad condition. So I assume due to the fact their bodies were already run down and/or they had a much higher worm count than the others. When I talked to her on Sunday she said everybody was doing great. She dosed hers last Monday. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a lot. Keep us updated.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Sep 30, 2014)

So far so good this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh good, sounds like the kid may be OK. :hug:


----------

